
20 year old jailed for 15 months for encouraging a friend to commit suicide - mcfrankline
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/defendant-who-texted-teen-to-commit-suicide-ordered-to-serve-15-months/
======
vijayr
_Moniz, who said he balanced rehabilitation and punishment when formulating
his sentence, called the case "a tragedy for two families."_

Maybe, but only one of them lost a child :(

------
wolco
She was 17 at the same time happened.

He doesn't want to do it but she keeps telling him he has to do it now. This
is either a murder and/or accessory to a murder or not a crime at all and a
suicide happened.

It can't be both a suicide and a murder.

~~~
dhdjdnnnebrbr
Sure it can. If you tell someone to commit murder and they do, you are guilty
of murder as well. No reason it couldn't be true for suicide.

------
valuearb
It's not a tragedy for one of the families if you let her off scott free.

~~~
mcfrankline
I wouldn't term it scott free in this case. That girl is forever going to be
haunted by this and society will probably never forget to remind her every
once in a while

~~~
CodeWriter23
Assuming she's not a psychopath, excuse me, I mean someone suffering from
antisocial personality disorder.

~~~
mcfrankline
Oh they're already pulling strings on this one with Eating disorders and
depressions and what nots

------
xyzzy4
I would have voted not guilty if I was on that jury. Seems like the First
Amendment should protect your right to give advice.

~~~
jdmichal
Leave it to Ars to have a comment section that's actually got some decent
stuff in there. I think this one directly applies to your comment. After all,
what is fraud other than giving people bad advice on investing?

[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/defendant-who-
te...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/defendant-who-texted-teen-
to-commit-suicide-ordered-to-serve-15-months/?comments=1&post=33752837)

"People scam other consenting adults out of large quantities of money every
day, using nothing but the power of speech. We criminalize that and call it
'Fraud'. Why would the same type of action, when it results in death, be
treated any differently?"

~~~
xyzzy4
Well during fraud someone is being misled with false statements, so the
victims don't know they will lose money until it's too late. In this case on
the other hand, the guy knew he would die when he took his own life.

~~~
LarryPage
/r/iamverysmart is leaking

